# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery >  grid در jQuery

## mohsen_zelzela00

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز

من تازه دارم jQuery رو یاد می گیرم دیشب داشتم وب گردی می کردم که سایت زیر رو دیدم 
http://trirand.com/blog/jqgrid/jqgrid.html
واقعاً برای یک لحظه خشکم زد خیلی grid قشنگ و جالبی هست ولی خوب هر چی در مورد اون جستجو کردم به نتیجه خاصی نرسیدم

ممنون میشم اگه دوستان بتونن بهم کمک کنند
(در لینکی که دادم کدهای سمت سرور با php نوشته شده می توان اونو به asp.net تبدیل کرد)

مرسی

----------


## Radmard_Rad

دنبال چی می گردی که پیدا نکردی ؟ Document کاملی داره که . اینجا

----------


## mohsen_zelzela00

> دنبال چی می گردی که پیدا نکردی ؟ Document کاملی داره که . اینجا


تو لینکی که دادید اجازه دانلود رو به ما نمیده


```
[B]Forbidden[/B]

Your client does not have permission to get URL /files/jquery-ui-1.8rc1.zip from this server.  (Client IP address: 78.39.200.114)
```

----------


## Radmard_Rad

http://www.trirand.net/documentation/aspnet/index.htm

من لینک به اسنادش دادم . اصلا قرار نیست چیزی دانلود کنه .نمی دونم مشکل از کجا است !!!!!
 اما در هر صورت این پروژه رایگان نیست . 
این صفحه Licence اش .

----------


## mohsen_zelzela00

> http://www.trirand.net/documentation/aspnet/index.htm
> 
> من لینک به اسنادش دادم . اصلا قرار نیست چیزی دانلود کنه .نمی دونم مشکل از کجا است !!!!!
>  اما در هر صورت این پروژه رایگان نیست . 
> این صفحه Licence اش .


دوست عزیز یعنی نسخه freeآن وجود ندارد(خیلی حیف شد واقعاً grid خیلی خشکلی بود)

----------


## امیـرحسین

شما اگر دنبال Data Grid این شکلی با این امکانات می خواید، حتما یه سری به *ExtJS* بزنید.
ExtJS یک فریم ورک جاوااسکریپته که این امکانات به همراه امکانات بیشتر رو خیلی کاملتر تو خودش داره. رایگان هم هست فقط سنگینه، برای صفحه وب مناسب نیست و برای application ها استفاده میشه.

----------


## mohsen_zelzela00

> شما اگر دنبال Data Grid این شکلی با این امکانات می خواید، حتما یه سری به *ExtJS* بزنید.
> ExtJS یک فریم ورک جاوااسکریپته که این امکانات به همراه امکانات بیشتر رو خیلی کاملتر تو خودش داره. رایگان هم هست فقط سنگینه، برای صفحه وب مناسب نیست و برای application ها استفاده میشه.


ممنون دوست عزیز ولی من برای وب می خوام که این خیلی سنگینه و به درد وب نمی خوره لینکی که من گذاشتم به نظر میات که سنگین نباشه و به درد وب بخوره ولی حیف....

----------


## امیـرحسین

یه سر به اینجا بزنید: *jQueryPlugins :: Data*

----------

